# Anybody hook XM to a computer?



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Anybody hook XM to a computer? I tried to plug it into the back of my computer as well as into videowave rca jacks and it wouldn't pick up any sound. Has anybody had success doing this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can do it, use WinAmp then open the location (Ctrl L) linerec:// or linein://

Then you will hear your XM through your computer. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

You should just have to plug the jack into the Line In on the computer sound card. Go to the Sound option in the Control Panel (Windows I'm assuming) and click Advanced to see if the Line In is Muted. That should be it except for adjusting the Line levels for the computer or Skyfi


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Line in was muted! DOH!! Thanks! Listening to XM Comedy 150 right now Larry Reeb.


----------

